# First pointe mouliee hunt



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> Like they say 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the birds. I do not take long shots Cuz I don't like chasing crips. What makes them worse then the idiots coming in the marsh 45 mins before shooting time? I find it rather funny when guys bitch on here all the time about them. If they can kill birds that high up then so be it. Is it ethical? No. I can gaurantee they will kill more birds then any of you on public land


F*****g downriver people, i swear.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

ajkulish said:


> F*****g downriver people, i swear.


Come on man! We aren't all that bad :lol:


----------



## garza7585 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm with Peters, I'd put money on it as well.

I hunt Mouillee pretty much exclusively and there is a group out there that absolutely pounds them. On several occasions I've witnessed them not only drop birds stone dead at 50+ yards, but decoy big flocks of birds and absolutely make it rain. 

Do they sail a cripple or two? or three? Yes, and it bugs that crap out of me. Is the way the hunt the way I like to hunt? At times yes, when they decoy birds, but their style is not my style. But i've witnessed them enough to tip my hat off to them. I don't agree with how they go about it, but they have a system, and it works tremendously well for them. 

As for last night at Pt. Mouillee, yeah, there was a lot of screwiness going on. I pulled into the boat ramp at 715 and as I was walking to my trailer I heard several shots go off.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

peters said:


> Like they say 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the birds. I do not take long shots Cuz I don't like chasing crips. What makes them worse then the idiots coming in the marsh 45 mins before shooting time? I find it rather funny when guys bitch on here all the time about them. If they can kill birds that high up then so be it. Is it ethical? No. I can gaurantee they will kill more birds then any of you on public land


Just stop.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

CougarHunter said:


> Come on man! We aren't all that bad :lol:


Haha, sure enough. But theres plenty of people like Peter who give you guys a bad rep. But good on you for trying to fix it, one 25 yard shot at a time.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> F*****g downriver people, i swear.



Now that's funny right there lmao


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

This is why I do not like posting to this site. All it is a bragging page and a popularity contest. You guys are jealous of a group of guys shooting 4 man limits on public land? Yes it sucks that there style of hunting isn't how we were all taught. But you cant bitch about them. They are legal an know what there killing.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> F*****g downriver people, i swear.



I hope I see this clown in the marsh haha


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> This is why I do not like posting to this site. All it is a bragging page and a popularity contest. You guys are jealous of a group of guys shooting 4 man limits on public land? Yes it sucks that there style of hunting isn't how we were all taught. But you cant bitch about them. They are legal an know what there killing.


Im not bitching or bragging. I might not limit, but i love going to new public land spots all over the place, i love watching birds lock on my spread, and i love dropping them when they are 30 yards out. To each their own, but i think half the fun is convincing the ducks to go out of their way to land right in front of me. To me, thats hunting. Skybusting passing birds at 100 yards in the sky is just shooting. When you lose the excitement, you lose the fun.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> I hope I see this clown in the marsh haha


lol, wouldnt count on it. Ill be busy taking ethical shots some place where d-bags dont ruin my hunting. 

Butthurt much?


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> Im not bitching or bragging. I might not limit, but i love going to new public land spots all over the place, i love watching birds lock on my spread, and i love dropping them when they are 30 yards out. To each their own, but i think half the fun is convincing the ducks to go out of their way to land right in front of me. To me, thats hunting. Skybusting passing birds at 100 yards in the sky is just shooting. When you lose the excitement, you lose the fun.


This X1000!

People who enjoy sky busting, just enjoying killing... not a friend I want to have.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

If someone can make that shot 50 yards up an drop a bird why does it even matter? I can't justify taking that shot for myself so I don't. I like my birds in close.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

WoodyMG said:


> This X1000!
> 
> People who enjoy sky busting, just enjoying killing... not a friend I want to have.



I'm no sky buster by any means. But I Am a killer by ALL MEANS. I don't go out to just sit there an not be successful. If I'm putting in the hard work an money to hunt, I'm going to kill what I can in a ethical manner. To each there own like you say, but when I'm going hunting I'm going for the kill.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> I'm no sky buster by any means. But I Am a killer by ALL MEANS. I don't go out to just sit there an not be successful. If I'm putting in the hard work an money to hunt, I'm going to kill what I can in a ethical manner. To each there own like you say, but when I'm going hunting I'm going for the kill.


 
well yeah i like killing ducks too, we all do. and if you like them in close why are you defending the pte moullie skybusters?


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> well yeah i like killing ducks too, we all do. and if you like them in close why are you defending the pte moullie skybusters?



Because that's "their" way of hunting. How can you bash it, if that's what works for them?


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

CougarHunter said:


> You're on! I bet you $1 because that's how much I care. I will let them have their public land success, because I will be happily hunting private land so I don't have to deal with that kind of crap. If it takes prayer shots at 50+ yards to be a successful on public land, they can have it.



Good stay out of the marsh. We don't need any more amateurs like yourself out there. And for that bet you paying me with PayPal or money order hahahaa


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> Because that's "their" way of hunting. How can you bash it, if that's what works for them?


because it ruins hunting for others and leads to more cripples.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

In before the lock!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

For everyone they fold how many fly off to die with a couple in the gut?


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> because it ruins hunting for others and leads to more cripples.



Then hunt somewhere else.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

peters said:


> Then hunt somewhere else.


I do, I have never hunted Pte moullie because all the reviews on here. i just feel bad for people who want to go have a good time and shoot some ducks but cant because others ruin it.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> For everyone they fold how many fly off to die with a couple in the gut?



How about this. Next time you see some one sail a bird, you should leave your boat or spread, go over to that group and ask them that question. I'm not defending sky busters but you guys are all beating a dead horse. It's PUBLIC LAND!!! Things like this happen.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

PM attracts some real winners thats for sure. but
"They" have'nt been to a draw all week that I've seen. Its good ole white boys causing all the fuss this year. 7eleven has moved out to the Vermet.
PM has a major lack of CO presence in a violator ridden area...better chance of getting struck by lightning than encountering a CO out there. The scum bags know it too.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

peters said:


> I'm no sky buster by any means. But I Am a killer by ALL MEANS. I don't go out to just sit there an not be successful. If I'm putting in the hard work an money to hunt, I'm going to kill what I can in a ethical manner. To each there own like you say, but when I'm going hunting I'm going for the kill.


Everyone that hunts is ultimately there to kill something, but if your only thrill is that act of killing the animal, IMHO that's not right.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

WoodyMG said:


> Everyone that hunts is ultimately there to kill something, but if your only thrill is that act of killing the animal, IMHO that's not right.



That's fine because I could give 2 ****s on your opinion an what u think.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

peters said:


> That's fine because I could give 2 ****s on your opinion an what u think.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

peters said:


> This is why I do not like posting to this site. All it is a bragging page and a popularity contest. You guys are jealous of a group of guys shooting 4 man limits on public land? Yes it sucks that there style of hunting isn't how we were all taught. But you cant bitch about them. They are legal an know what there killing.


Then please stop posting. It's not hating on a 4 man limit. It's hating on people that can't decoy ducks. It's hating on people ruining the hunting on the first day of a 60 day season. When you shoot at every bird that Flys over the marsh that are not interested in your setup figure it out and change your setup. Take the opportunity to learn what they like. Put some sporting into it. And last but not least someone driving through the marsh 45 minutes before shooting time kicks up birds that you may never see during the day because they are already where they want to be.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> PM has a major lack of CO presence in a violator ridden area...better chance of getting struck by lightning than encountering a CO out there. The scum bags know it too.


Tell that to the CO that was sitting on the dike near the Landschlager Unit (before it all changed) a few years back who found it a necessity to search every single crevice of our canoe, utility boxes, coats, etc.etc. Hell, he even patted me down. 

Felt like I had been through a TSA inspection. 

I've seen guys that can shoot at the Pte. and I've seen guys that cannot shoot at the Pte. Worry about yourself, and if you don't like it, don't hunt there. If you have a problem with the way someone is hunting, then have the nads to take it up with them at the truck. Most won't say a word. 

I find it hilarious that people will complain about those who take long shots but they won't complain about a guy who has no clue as to how to set decoys, or better yet...even makes an attempt to hide himself. Sloppiness like that educates just as many birds as does the skybusting. 

To each his own. When I hunt at the Pte. I go in with the expectation that if things go right, we'll come out with birds. If things are status quo...we'll get a couple. If things go bad, then it'll be a scratch. So what...it's better than eating Fruit Loops with your wife on the couch while she checks her Facebook.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

BFG said:


> I find it hilarious that people will complain about those who take long shots but they won't complain about a guy who has no clue as to how to set decoys, or better yet...even makes an attempt to hide himself. Sloppiness like that educates just as many birds as does the skybusting.


ive never seen a bad decoy spread cripple a duck.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So I'm supposed to confront a group of armed guys with questionable ethics when I'm 200 miles from home and solely responsible for the care and well being of my impressionable 11 year old daughter?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

This thread is pathetic. Peters, you're coming off as a real jerk man. Just quit posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> This thread is pathetic. Peters, you're coming off as a real jerk man. Just quit posting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Jerk is being kind.

BFG, I thought you weren't going to be hunting in MI any longer due to the change in license structure....Why are you still here?:gaga:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> You're coming off as a real jerk man. Just quit posting.


This quote applies to several posters on this one - both in support of AND against the shooters the orginal poster mentions..... But then internet civility is practically non-existent, so I guess that should be expected. Is hiding behind a keyboard an excuse to forget the manners our mothers (should have) taught us? Yes, apparently it is.

The only thing this discussion demonstrates is that Pte Mouille has hunters with questionable ethics. This is old news, and not unique to this area. Lock this one down and let's move on.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man this is a good one! All that is missing is a Grebe pic


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

bheary said:


> Oh man this is a good one! All that is missing is a Grebe pic


Sky busting a grebe... :lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We had a grebe in the decoys at the point. When it freaked out it would simply sink. Not sure how they do that but then just it's head would slowly rise out of the weeds.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We had a grebe in the decoys at the point. When it freaked out it would simply sink. Not sure how they do that but then just it's head would slowly rise out of the weeds.











Those grebe's will get ya!


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

BFG said:


> Tell that to the CO that was sitting on the dike near the Landschlager Unit (before it all changed) a few years back who found it a necessity to search every single crevice of our canoe, utility boxes, coats, etc.etc. Hell, he even patted me down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I'm trying to say.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So I'm supposed to confront a group of armed guys with questionable ethics when I'm 200 miles from home and solely responsible for the care and well being of my impressionable 11 year old daughter?



So you go online an bitch about it behind a computer screen? Really


----------

